# Paph emersonii



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2010)

This is a first bloom seedling. There is a little damage to the back of the dorsal sepal on the left side in the photo. The sepal is a deformed as a result. Other than that, I am pleased with the bloom.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 9, 2010)

wow!
super cool!
one of my favorites!
would you please tell me the leaf span?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> wow!
> super cool!
> one of my favorites!
> would you please tell me the leaf span?



The leaf span of the plant is about 12.5 inches or 32 cm.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks great. Is it possible to make a picture from above inside the shoe?


----------



## emydura (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice Chuck.

David


----------



## Pete (Oct 9, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Paul (Oct 9, 2010)

very nice!! is it fragrant?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 9, 2010)

Getting ready to take flight methinks!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Looks great. Is it possible to make a picture from above inside the shoe?



I thought that was an interesting problem. Here is my solution.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2010)

Paul said:


> very nice!! is it fragrant?



My ability to smell is so poor, I can't answer your question one way or the other. Sorry.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks! 
the photos inside the pouch is great!


----------



## Bolero (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely flower, very impressive. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice bloom of this uncommon species..  Do you grow it semi-hydro?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Very nice bloom of this uncommon species..  Do you grow it semi-hydro?



It's growing in a mix of about 50% fine bark and 50% other non-organic things like sponge rock, lava rock, a few clay pellets, a bit of limestone gravel and some oyster shell.


----------



## cliokchi (Oct 9, 2010)

*Paph. emersonii*

hi chuck,
that's a very nice grown plant did you get it as a seedling or bought it
near flowering size ?
there's a good chance that you have a variety of emersonii
i think it's called huonglanae, this form comes from Vietnam
and was described as a new Paph. specie Paph. huonglanae
after it's publication it was found to be a sub variety of Paph.
emersonii that originates in China, does it have any smell ?
happy orchid growing from Northern Thailand
cliokchi:clap:


----------



## Jorch (Oct 9, 2010)

Sweet!! Congrats on blooming this species!! :clap:


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2010)

cliokchi said:


> hi chuck,
> that's a very nice grown plant did you get it as a seedling or bought it
> near flowering size ?
> there's a good chance that you have a variety of emersonii
> ...



cliokchi,

Thank you for you kind comments.

I'm an old guy and I must say that I am amazed by the fact that I am in sitting in my living room involved in a conversation with someone from Northern Thailand.

I'm afraid that I'm a bit of a novice when it comes to Paphs. Are there specific characteristics that delineated this variety of Paph emersonii from other Paph emersonii? 

I purchased this as a small seedling from Sam Tsui at Orchid Inn several years ago. It has grown steadily but slowly. I assume that Sam made the cross from parents he owns. 

I must say that I have several plants, both Paphs and Phrags, that came from Sam that I think are very good quality.

Chuck


----------



## cliokchi (Oct 10, 2010)

*welcome to the wonderful world of internet*

Hi Chuck, 
i'm sitting in my living room air condition full blast, watching formula 1 car race
live from Suzuka Japan is this 21st century or not ?
it's 2pm Sunday afternoon 10th of October
the sub variety differentiates from Paph. emersonii by the spots in the pouch
it's location almost a 1000 km from the Paph. emersonii location
happy orchid growing from Northern Thailand
cliokchi


----------



## Ricky (Oct 10, 2010)

@Chuck

Ty for the pictures inside. Just what I expected, very nice. And too bad that the nice pattern is "on the wrong side". 

Imagine the color and dots would be outside .... what a cool flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, that's fun, Ricky! But truthfully, I like the real thing better.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 10, 2010)

Haha... Nice one Ricky... But I admit I also like the original better... 

If I'm not mistaken, Sanderianum has posted about emersonii var. huonglanae in another thread.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7634&highlight=huonglanae
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7656&highlight=huonglanae
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7682&highlight=huonglanae
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7690&highlight=huonglanae
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15698&highlight=huonglanae&page=3
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14934&highlight=huonglanae
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7640&highlight=huonglanae

Enjoy!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2010)

Either way emersonii or huong; both are very difficult to bloom so Great job!!!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 11, 2010)

They're even harder to keep alive.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 11, 2010)

To me, it looks like the real emersonii and not the varity huonglanae.

Beautifully bloomed, thanks


----------



## paphreek (Oct 11, 2010)

Nicely bloomed!:clap:


----------



## toddybear (Oct 11, 2010)

They are such a funky parvi!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> To me, it looks like the real emersonii and not the varity huonglanae.
> 
> Beautifully bloomed, thanks


I agree with this but I find both easy to keep alive, blooming however, not so much.


----------



## John M (Oct 11, 2010)

I like Ricky's version with the spots on the outside. I was thinking how neat that would look and then, I opened the second page to this thread and there was his edited photo. Cool! Congrats on blooming this one Chuck. I've got two little seedling sized plants that grow; but, so-ooooooooo slowly! Maybe I'll post photos in about 10 years!


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2010)

Very cool!!

Seems like I've seen spring and summer bloomings of this species, but never Fall.

Any one else ever had it bloom this time of year (Northern Hemisphere)?


----------



## Pete (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks for those excellent in-pouch shots


----------



## JPMC (Oct 12, 2010)

Impressive flower and GREAT job growing it. I can only hope to achieve a bloom on this species.


----------

